# Random City Pictures from Google Street View



## GoogleStviewJunkie (Mar 25, 2012)

Here are some completely random images from Google Street View of various cities. I picked a city at random and typed it into the google maps search box. It usually gives you 3 places of interest on the side at random. I chose one of those places of interests and dropped the pegman at a random intersection within a 3 to 5 block radius of that place of interest. For cities that didn't have Streetview, they usually have a collection of Panoramio uploaded pictures so I chose 3 of those instead for each city.
*
LOS ANGELES, CA*


Los Angeles (Flower and 5th) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


Los Angeles (Grand and 2nd) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


Los Angeles (Durand and Creston) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


----------



## GoogleStviewJunkie (Mar 25, 2012)

*ST. PETERSBURG, FL*


St Petersburg, FL (Beach and 6th) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


St Petersburg, FL (23rd Av and 5th St) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


St Petersburg, FL (22nd St and 22nd Av) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


----------



## GoogleStviewJunkie (Mar 25, 2012)

*SAN DIEGO, CA*


San Diego (Sea World) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


San Diego (Balboa Park) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


San Diego (Pan American Road) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


----------



## GoogleStviewJunkie (Mar 25, 2012)

Anaheim (Ball and Gates) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


Anaheim (Orangewood and Kathy) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


----------



## GoogleStviewJunkie (Mar 25, 2012)

*VILNIUS, LITHUANIA

*
Vilnius (Silo Gatve) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


Vilnius (St Catherine Church) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


Vilnius (Old Town) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great selection of shots....:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos indeed


----------



## GoogleStviewJunkie (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks. It's really interesting to look at completely random streets in a city than just the most photographed and visited places, because those are more revealing and off-the-beaten-path, parts of cities that no one really sees. Obviously I don't have the means to go to these places but at least I can virtually travel through Google Street View!

Unfortunately some Rust Belt U.S. cities are not exactly going to be depicted in the most attractive way: the Green Bay and Louisville images are gray, blurry and low-res, and bland (it doesn't have that the random Louisville images were all in some kind of industrial area, by pure chance).

*GREEN BAY, WI*


Green Bay (Frank and Kenwood) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


Green Bay (Hutson and Hinkle) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


Green Bay (St. Robert and He Nis Ra) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


----------



## GoogleStviewJunkie (Mar 25, 2012)

*MILAN, ITALY









*


















*LOUISVILLE, KY

*


----------



## GoogleStviewJunkie (Mar 25, 2012)

*TEMPE, AZ

*
Tempe (Rio Salado and Hardy) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


Tempe (6th and Veterans) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


Tempe (Apache and Forest) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


----------



## GoogleStviewJunkie (Mar 25, 2012)

*SUNDERLAND, ENGLAND

*
Sunderland (Hay and Richmond) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


Sunderland (Mulgrave and Liberty) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


Sunderland (Hay and Brooke) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


----------



## GoogleStviewJunkie (Mar 25, 2012)

*NEW YORK (Queens), NY

*
Queens (Skillman and 29th) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


Queens (30th Dr and 21st St) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


Queens (31st St and 24th Av) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

You might want to ask a mod to move this to the Cityscapes photo forum. This section is just for images that you have produced/own.

Nice collection though so far. I love Google street view. I could spend days just exploring on that thing.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

I like how you don't even mention the country when the photos where taken in the US, just the first two letter of the state....

Anyways, the idea is good. These random street view pictures actually tell us much more about how a place is than the usual SSC photo threads. There is a whole site dedicated to this, http://www.mapcrunch.com/


----------



## GoogleStviewJunkie (Mar 25, 2012)

*STATE COLLEGE, PENNSYLVANIA*


State College (Sparks and Beaver) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


State College (Penn State Univ.) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


State College (Penn State Univ. 2) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


----------



## GoogleStviewJunkie (Mar 25, 2012)

*ANN ARBOR, MICHIGAN*


Ann Arbor (Washington and 4th) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


Ann Arbor (Snyder and Prescott) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


Ann Arbor (State and Liberty) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


----------



## GoogleStviewJunkie (Mar 25, 2012)

*HOUSTON, TEXAS*


Houston (Bartell and Hearth) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


Houston (Crawford and Walker) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


Houston (Texas and Travis) by GoogleStreetViewJunkie, on Flickr


----------



## cachen (Feb 25, 2008)

I like this concept much... like you said, more representive. Most cities aren't either glam or "grit", nice to see just the typical.


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Not a city photo but an cool pic nonetheless. Someone at work told me about it.

A Google StreetView car drives over a flooded bridge in Australia: 

http://maps.google.com.au/?ll=-33.1...YGycfuoqN9PoJnfqDa65Sw&cbp=12,332.19,,0,20.75


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

eklips said:


> I like how you don't even mention the country when the photos where taken in the US, just the first two letter of the state....
> 
> Anyways, the idea is good. These random street view pictures actually tell us much more about how a place is than the usual SSC photo threads. There is a whole site dedicated to this, http://www.mapcrunch.com/


Great website. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

SydneyCity said:


> Not a city photo but an cool pic nonetheless. Someone at work told me about it.
> 
> A Google StreetView car drives over a flooded bridge in Australia:
> 
> http://maps.google.com.au/?ll=-33.1...YGycfuoqN9PoJnfqDa65Sw&cbp=12,332.19,,0,20.75


Bloody hell...they were taking a hell of a chance there!


----------

